# 58# Michigan Record



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

Congrats to the fisherman who caught the new Michigan record! Fish looks like it could have packed on some more weight. What a long fish.

I wonder how big are the smallies in that lake as he was useing a 7" sucker for bait.

It says in 2013 anglers are allowed 1 muskie per year. I hope that they dont end up with many floaters if someone hads used their tag.

http://www.muskyhunter.com/general/giant-musky-is-new-michigan-record/


----------



## ShutUpNFish (Apr 17, 2007)

Goes to show how pictures can make fish look smaller or bigger. But proof is certainly in the measurements...59" and 29" girth is a hog!! Historically, there has not been many fish caught like this....A rare fish!


----------



## t.stuller (Feb 25, 2010)

Amazing fish!


----------



## Catproinnovations (Dec 8, 2009)

Ohio is due for it to be broke


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

that is not just an awesome fish but an awesome fish story. that story can be told around the camp fire for many years.
sherman


----------



## Mason52 (Aug 21, 2009)

There are other photos of this fish and even a short video of it laying across the tailgate of a truck and it looks much bigger. Like was said some photos can make a fish look smaller or bigger


----------



## Burks (Jun 22, 2011)

Looks darn big in that photo! Have to remember that's three full grown men. 

Congrats to the lucky, and seemingly skilled, fisherman. I'm sure he wasn't using a ultra heavy rod, $300 reel, and 100lb braided with a titanium/diamond encrusted leader soaked in goat's blood either.


----------



## Musky Addict (Dec 11, 2012)

I wonder if there is a monster like her lurking in Ohio. If you think so what body of water do you think she lives in?


----------



## ReelPower (May 18, 2009)

Musky Addict said:


> I wonder if there is a monster like her lurking in Ohio. If you think so what body of water do you think she lives in?


Lake Erie.


----------



## muskyhound (Jan 22, 2011)

I would agree with Lake Erie, there are some big fish in there but along the Ohio coast there are very few people targeting them...


----------

